# Metrosexuals??



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone get this, young guys that shave their legs, wear light makeup, spend hundred bucks on a hair cut and wear undersized girly T-shirts.

They claim they aint ****, chicks seem to dig it, whats it all about, what they trying to be. Seems widespread.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not something I would be attracted to but it takes all types.......what are they hurting? ...I guess it is like the pre-teen attraction to "safe" appearing men.

When I grew up David Cassidy was "hot" for all the teens. [The start on the Partridge Family show...ok I am OLD..] ......


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> chicks seem to dig it


You answered your own question.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK if they doing it just to get laid fair enough, but for a man to degrade himself like that is just unchristian like. Chicks shouldn't be rewarding it. make good schutshund handlers I guess.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> OK if they doing it just to get laid fair enough, but for a man to degrade himself like that is just unchristian like. *Chicks shouldn't be rewarding it.* make good schutshund handlers I guess.


Seriously? If that's what someone is into, who are you to judge?
It's not my kind of man, but if that's what tickles some other chick's pickle...then go for it. What do I care? Oh, I don't.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alison Grubb said:


> Seriously? If that's what someone is into, who are you to judge?
> It's not my kind of man, but if that's what tickles some other chick's pickle...then go for it. What do I care? Oh, I don't.


 
Pete's is just jealous. He should go get a haircut, a manicure and get his eyebrown waxed...

I do not want to tickle any girls pickle..that would be a he/she :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete's is just jealous. He should go get a haircut, a manicure and get his eyebrown waxed...
> 
> I do not want to tickle any girls pickle..that would be a he/she :wink:


I'm headed to the barber right now. Do you think this would get tons of chicks in the stable for a 64 year old dude?\\/

Oh I forgot. Now they call barbers, stylists, so they can rip you off for more bucks!#-o


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

When I was doing triathlons the men shaved their legs and body hair and wore very tight fitting lycra LOL.

In the seventies and eighties men wore makeup, had long hair and wore platform heels. Now Jon Bon Jovi was very cute I recall(my gen as a teen) lots of hair and real pretty boys LOL


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete's is just jealous. He should go get a haircut, a manicure and get his eyebrown waxed...
> 
> I do not want to tickle any girls pickle..that would be a he/she :wink:


haha. True.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm headed to the barber right now.
> 
> *Do you think this would get tons of chicks in the stable for a 64 year old dude*?\\/!


Lee....try Craigslist LOL! :smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee....try Craigslist LOL! :smile:


I meant real chicks! Not the ones with something dangling between their legs!:smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Geez Allison, this was an innocent thread till u bought up the tickle pickle thing, way to go girl.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

so if I do all of this can get me laid =D> I would do it :-\" I turn 65 on the 20th ](*,) where is the nursing home


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so if I do all of this can get me laid =D> I would do it :-\" I turn 65 on the 20th ](*,) where is the nursing home


The hookers on Craigslist will come to the nursing home, no sweat!!:-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee you could just go with topless housecleaning.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee you could just go with topless housecleaning.


Been there, done that! Not kidding! I led a GOOD life!:smile:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, you can't count your wife, girlfriends, or any type of role playing in that . So, having said that, if you really had a topless housecleaner I'd have to say cool and hats off to you.

Pete, who knows what's up with that. That metro look doesn't go anywhere I go so I don't bother looking at it. Course, I'm a sucker for a guy who looks or smells like he's been working on a car or out shooting a gun (not the random crazy type of course). I'm sure that some guys would probably consider me a bit of a freak for that reason alone. Ok that, and I'm obviously a bit weird.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep!! Next we will here you are huffing gunpowder from that presidente bottle.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so if I do all of this can get me laid =D> I would do it :-\" I turn 65 on the 20th ](*,) where is the nursing home


When I was 21 my dad told me: Son, when I was your age, I would have crawled through 10 miles of broken glass just to get a piece. Now, I won't even drive that far.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole, brings me back to.......Unconventional.......tehe


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nicole, brings me back to.......Unconventional.......tehe


And to think I didn't understand what you meant the first time you said that to me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> When I was 21 my dad told me: Son, when I was your age, I would have crawled through 10 miles of broken glass just to get a piece. Now, I won't even drive that far.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole....you are certainly not strange, I second your "type". 

If a guy is more into his appearance than I am mine- that's a big negative. Unfortunately that seems to be the trend right now. I'm not knocking those who like it- but definitely not for me. I'm holding out for a 6'2" lumberjack type .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

66 here! 6'2".....once. Kinda crunched over now. The 215 lbs, bad knees and back will do that to an old guy. I'd like to get back to 195 where I was comfortable. Maybe I'll lift a weight or something....one of these days. 
Gray hair...what there is of it.
Shave maybe 2, sometimes 3 times a week. I did one extra time this week. Holiday ya know! 
Blue jeans and t-shirts are order of the day. Got 1 nice pair of blue jeans I keep in the drawer just in case the wife makes me clean up.
Dog shit on most of my shoes. Gonna clean them some day but I ain't allowed to wear them in the house so what's the point?! 
Glasses are kinda crooked. Probably from falling asleep wearing them all the time but that's a good thing. My eyes are so bad that I have to wear them when I sleep just to see what I'm dreaming about. 
Teeth are all mine.....cept for one three piece permanent bridge. 
The good news is that I do have one lady that still actually likes me....of course she's almost as old as me but tons prettier.
If ya wanna go metrosexy or whatever it's called, and it works for you....go for it! Personally I think there's a lot of insecurity involved when how someone else looks or acts bothers you. Especially if they are minding their own business.
Bottom line? I'm one happily, contented and cared for old fart just the way I am!!
Oh yea! I don't shave my legs but I grow hair in my ears. When I pull that out does that make me.....8-[8-[ one of them metro guys? 
:-k :-k Just thinking! Scary huh! I kissed my 27 yr old son goodby when he left after Easter. :-k should I be scared that I'm......you know.......8-[turning? 8-[8-[ It was just on the cheek! Honest!! :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob wasn't really knocking them, OK I guess I was a bit. If thats what they gotta do to get themselves some who am I to judge, game on for them I say.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Pete, who knows what's up with that. That metro look doesn't go anywhere I go so I don't bother looking at it. Course, I'm a sucker for a guy who looks or smells like he's been working on a car or out shooting a gun (not the random crazy type of course). I'm sure that some guys would probably consider me a bit of a freak for that reason alone. Ok that, and I'm obviously a bit weird.


I am pretty partial to guy who can efortlessly tip up a large ram onto its rump, I just bounce of them if I try LOL. Not so keen on car obsessives - had one of those once, and it was incredibly boring, staring under the bonnet of his car.

I did know a young 24 yo metrosexual at work and he was always dressed and styled immaculately if somewhat oddly in the eyes of the other blokes and pouring over his Marie Claire cook books to whip up delights for his dinner parties and he always seemed to have gorgeous women in tow particularly the older ones (30-35). That used to puzzle the other guys LOL


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Oh yea! I don't shave my legs but I grow hair in my ears. When I pull that out does that make me.....8-[8-[ one of them metro guys?
> :-k :-k Just thinking! Scary huh! I kissed my 27 yr old son goodby when he left after Easter. :-k should I be scared that I'm......you know.......8-[turning? 8-[8-[ It was just on the cheek! Honest!! :wink:


Uh Oh bob-Gotta worry now.

LOL my husband decided to wax his ear hairs once. Don't do that. He hurt pretty bad.
Too much hair there. Why the heck do men get this awful hair coming out of their ears, eyebrows and nose when they get older?

Sometimes he asks me to shave the hair on the back of his neck to the top of his shoulders too . Dang..you know men are just getting too froo froo..


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob- Hilarious! :0


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Uh Oh bob-Gotta worry now.
> 
> LOL my husband decided to wax his ear hairs once. Don't do that. He hurt pretty bad.
> Too much hair there. Why the heck do men get this awful hair coming out of their ears, eyebrows and nose when they get older?
> ...


 Dont worry the extra hair growing out of places it shouldn't is balanced by the loss of hair where it supposed to grow, nature is a prankster like that.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Why you worried about what someone else wants bro?
That's theiir issue, if it's not yours why be conerned about it?

Are you wondering if shaving body hair, carrying man purses and wearing fanny-packs is a good life style?

Must be a slow day at the ranch out thar in the middle of nowhere.
Tell us are you looking at the sheep longingly?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Not worried Randy, just seeing if anyone else gets it so they could explain the trend to me, you know seeing if its nothing just guys who feel more comfortable taking on more traditionally viewed symbols and characteristics of women or is it a sign of the F'ing apocalypse.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I had never heard of the term until I saw it here. I reckon if they walked about in these parts....they'd probably get bottled! Folks can be quite backward here in places.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I read somewhere that a good example of a metrosexual man is James Bond: a cultured, stylish, sophisticated, usually urban male whose appearance is important to him. 




ETA


Peter Cavallaro said:


> Anyone get this, young guys that shave their legs, wear light makeup, spend hundred bucks on a hair cut and wear undersized girly T-shirts.


I think this level is pretty extreme. 

These definitions mention David Beckham more than once:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Metro Sexual&defid=1268055


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

A metrosexual male takes care of his skin, his hair, his diet... He has a well defined personal fashion sense. 

As you all may remember, parents of kids in the 60's didn't "get" the whole bell-bottoms, flowers in the hair, hippie bead thing.

In the 80's it was disco, platform shoes and those crazy patterned polyester shirts.

We know we're getting old(er) when we don't "get" the fashion trends of the yung-uns.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I read somewhere that a good example of a metrosexual man is James Bond: a cultured, stylish, sophisticated, usually urban male whose appearance is important to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so. There are men that have a recherche adonis like quality about them. They could be wearing rags and still would be able to drop women to their knees at the mere sight of them. Some might find the Bond type (any of them) to fit that category. Then there are those that walk the line and deliberately seek to fit that Metro mould. Emulation at it's finest I suppose.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Is this guy metrosexual in Pete's neck of the woods


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats it, fine stamp of a guy, Sean Connery level sophistication.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I wanna know how many metros can do a comb over using just their side burns. :-k:-k
I haven't had mutton chops since the 70s but this thread has me thinking. Scary huh! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I read somewhere that a good example of a metrosexual man is James Bond: a cultured, stylish, sophisticated, usually urban male whose appearance is important to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea but they're....you know.....Brits! Doesn't that give them a head start on the whole metro thing?  :-# Did I say that with my out loud voice? JKN, HONEST! :wink::-\":-\"
I've done earthwork with a number of British terrier men. Real people!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I wanna know how many metros can do a comb over using just their side burns. :-k:-k
> I haven't had mutton chops since the 70s but this thread has me thinking. Scary huh! :lol:


HEEHAW BOBBY!! I wonder if it'd start out looking like this?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XU9x8G7khv0/SfCfGKyBLLI/AAAAAAAACSQ/aAh43cnRtY4/s400/sideburnsbig.jpg


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay Peter, that sounds fair enough.

Now how about those sheep, are they looking cuter by the day?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Depends on the day and on the sheep


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Depends on the day and on the sheep


Like Daisy?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ORw4Q95Pt...5iK4J5Qrw/s400/Wilder+and+Betsy+The+Sheep.jpg


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Uh oh, has he got names for them now?

Time for you to go metro Peter!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Time for you to go metro Peter![/QUOTE]

hey if it improves yr batting average why the hell not.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Like Daisy?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ORw4Q95Pt...5iK4J5Qrw/s400/Wilder+and+Betsy+The+Sheep.jpg


Connie second link worked, very intimate and tender moment captured there...

first link took me to some weirdo conspiracy website which incidentally had no relevance to the thread...that i could find??

what worries me Connie is how you stumbled across that wacky website in the first place????? 

must go back and read some of the articles tho.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried to fix that link. I don't know why that site comes up instead of the picture I linked by Googling "Gene Wilder with sheep."

You know the movie _Every Thing You Always Wanted to Know About Sex * But Were Afraid to Ask
_ .... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068555/ .... I was looking for stills from it of that sheep he called Daisy.

But that weird link keeps replacing the link to the photo.

I'm going to delete it. It must be some kind of evil hijack thing.


But the picture I can't link to is even better than the "very intimate and tender moment" one. Daisy the sheep is wearing a black garter belt.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> But that weird link keeps replacing the link to the photo.
> 
> I'm going to delete it. It must be some kind of evil hijack thing.


suuuuurrrrrrre there Connie, i belive ya. yr not a card carrying member of that site at all.

i wont say nuthin.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> suuuuurrrrrrre there Connie, i belive ya. yr not a card carrying member of that site at all.
> 
> i wont say nuthin.



:lol: :lol: :lol:

I insist that I am merely a black-lingerie-for-sheep fan.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I insist that I am merely a black-lingerie-for-sheep fan.


you got a u-tube channel, PM me.





kiddin


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> you got a u-tube channel, PM me.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

lets keep it family values here hey.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> HEEHAW BOBBY!! I wonder if it'd start out looking like this?
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XU9x8G7khv0/SfCfGKyBLLI/AAAAAAAACSQ/aAh43cnRtY4/s400/sideburnsbig.jpg



:-o:-o I think I just changed my mind! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's to someone looking for an edge.
Just for you Peter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azw0JvYmj7Q&feature=related


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont disagree with the song title, couldn't view the clip on mobile.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

It'd be best you get home and have a stiff drink before listening to that one any ways.

How about this one our newly christened metro man:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA66q2fBTaw


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hope that tune is sensitive and caring to reflect my new upgraded self.

How do u do sigs, mine's gonna be metro boy.

Started calling my pup metro.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TvbIGjvR-8&feature=related


----------

